# How visible are your imitators?



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm curious which morphs people find are more visible around the tank. I'm not saying active, but at least regularly seen. 

I have Varadero, Yuri, Tarapoto, and Chazuta. My Chazuta and Yuri are almost never seen. They're always hiding and are never out in the open. My Varadero and Tarapoto can often be found on the glass, on the ground looking for food, or just chill'n with each other on some leaves, discussing the wind speed velocity of a swallow. 

Is anyone having the same experience? I'd love to hear which morph you have and their daily visibility.

Jae


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a 1.1 pair of Green/Nominat Imitators and a 3.1 group of Intermedius.

Both are always out and about and can be seen regularly at any time of day.


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

My Varadero are always out and about. I can always find all 4 of them


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

I have 3 standard imitators and I can find them always, just peek in the broms or at the feeding station.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

My Banded Intermedius (old name for them) are always out and calling.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Chazuta, Varadero and Baja Huallaga are always out and about.

Tarapota also, not quite as much.

s


----------



## milkman (Dec 15, 2011)

My standard Imitator is in a very high traffic area in the house with my 2 young children always running by screaming and he/she is almost always visible.


----------



## tvittatus (Dec 6, 2009)

I have 3 Chazuta imis, if I check on them before 9am or so I can usually see 2 of them. Any other time of day I am lucky if I find 1 of them.


----------



## XxExoticPsychExX (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a male varadero and I always see him. Usually he likes to chill in/around one specific brom.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I think visibility of imitators is dependent upon their enclosure... I have seen some that are very shy in their lightly planted vivariums and have seen the same species very bold in a well designed & planted vivarium... I have also observed this with many non-imitator PDFs as well.

My standard imis (when I had them), banded intermedius and standard intermedius are all very bold but have more than enough hide-spots for security. I have seen vanzos in some collections that are rarely seen/heard and have seen them in other collections (mine included), where they were pretty much the most vocal & visible frog in the collection.

-Christian


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Scott said:


> Chazuta, Varadero and Baja Huallaga are always out and about.


This is my experience as well Scott. Although I've never had Tarapotos.

With all my tanks I have the back densely planted with broms and philodendron, and the front is open with tons of leaf litter. Add in some wood and high branches and they seem to feel secure. I've also noticed they are bolder when they have froglets in the tanks.

I've been starting to build groups of 4 and this also seems to help bring them out more. So long as the tank is set up well.

Is anyone working with the UE Yumbatos population?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

thedude said:


> Is anyone working with the UE Yumbatos population?


I have a pair of Yumbatos.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. These guys just got moved to new tanks, so I'm a little paranoid. But I just noticed last night after the misters came on, most of the imitators came out to explore. So maybe they're still getting used to new homes. 

I have also noticed sometimes I'll buy frogs from someone who never come out at all. Maybe it's because of the situation they had with the prior owner. And any juvies dropped in with those frogs start to share their habits. Guess I better stop letting shy adults show the kids how things work.

Jae


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

frogfreak said:


> I have a pair of Yumbatos.


How are they working out for you? I never hear of anyone with them.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

thedude said:


> How are they working out for you? I never hear of anyone with them.


Hi Adam,

I like them and they're fairly bold. They're not the flashiest Imis and probably belong in the 'Underrated frog" thread. They seem to be quite rare now...They probably call more then any other Imis I have.


----------



## clownphisher (May 10, 2010)

My Varaderos and my Vanzos are usually out and about


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

My tarapotos are rather elusive. I'll see the male often when its the early mornings or evenings, the female, not so much. They're usually found on the glass or in laying, courting, or sleeping sites. They'll let me look at them for no longer than a few minutes before skipping away.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

thedude said:


> Is anyone working with the UE Yumbatos population?


I've got a 1.2 trio that is really producing well this year. Like Glenn said, they are not the flashiest, but all are very bold and active. Great frogs - lots of variability in the offspring so far for me.


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

My Standard Greens are super Bold! They even lay their eggs on the front glass of the tank.

My Vanzolini Pair are pretty bold too... They hide when I do tank maintenance, but apart from that they are always out and about.


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

My Varaderos are out at the very least in the morning and evening when the male is calling. I've noticed that when I feed smaller but more frequent meals they are out a lot more versus when I do a couple of heavy feedings per week.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

I just got some veraderos today, the male has already called a bit in his temp enclosure, the female is less bold but they were both literally bouncing off the walls right after I got them


----------



## Chillean frog (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a female veradero and she can be seen feeding occasionally but quickly looks for cover. My intermedius pair are probably the most bold always on the glass and coming out expecting food. My intermedius are some of my favorite frogs in my collection.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

thedude said:


> This is my experience as well Scott. Although I've never had Tarapotos.
> 
> With all my tanks I have the back densely planted with broms and philodendron, and the front is open with tons of leaf litter. Add in some wood and high branches and they seem to feel secure. I've also noticed they are bolder when they have froglets in the tanks.
> 
> ...


Not trying to hijack but do you have pics of your setup?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timopictures (Sep 9, 2010)

I have several Varaderos, and I've noticed that the mated pairs seem to be more bold than the single ones. It might just be coincidence, but I think I've heard others suggest this too.


----------



## Frog Tropics (Jul 18, 2012)

Typically, a lot depends on the set-up with the general rule being that the more hiding spots available, the less the frogs will hide. We raise/breed most of the aforementioned species on site and most are visible most of the time. Being bred, however, does make them a bit bolder as well. Good luck!


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

I have 9 Ranitomeya ventrimaculata in a large 100gallon planted viv

I see 3 or 4 of them hanging around on the plant leaves each day, but usually they scurry into hiding when I walk toward the tank.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Moved my imis into their permanent home yesterday. already Lots of calling (as I write I can here the male going in the other room). the suspected female seems sort of interested in him to. hopefully that's a good sign.


----------

